# Datenbaustein äquivalent



## Credofire (1 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich kann bis jetzt nur Siemens und möchte mich auch in Codesys einarbeiten.
Mit Siemens habe ich ja meine Datenbausteine angelegt wie ich sie brauche, zB 1 für Panel, 1 für Umrichter, 1 für Merker usw ...
Wie setzt man so etwas in Codesys um? Nimmt man dazu dann einfach statt des DB eine GVL? Oder gibts da irgendwie andere Lösungen? Kann man dann dort auch "struct"s anlegen? Oder muss ich mir das irgendwie anders zusammenfrickeln?

Falls jemand grundsätzlich ein gutes Codesys Tutorial für Anfänger vielelicht kennt, immer her mit dem Link.
Oder wenn jemand ein gutes Buch dazu empfehlen kann wäre ich auch dankbar.

MfG
Mathias


----------



## dingo (2 Juni 2016)

Hallo Credofire,
CODESYS- Fachbücher hier: https://de.codesys.com/support-training/selbsthilfe/codesys-fachliteratur.html

Tutorial z.B. hier: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WYD44WeGK0

oder HowTo hier: http://www.ipsta.de/seiten_html/wissenswertes_frei.html

MfG aus OWL


----------

